# Interaktives Merge mit Subversive



## tfa (6. Nov 2007)

Hallo!

Kennt sich hier jemand mit Subversion und dem Eclipse-Plugin Subversive aus?
Ich bekomme mit Subversive kein interaktives Merge hin. Laut Featurelist beherrscht Subversive sowas:



> *Interactive merge operation, similar to merge in Eclipse CVS plug-in*
> 
> In Subversive, the user is able to see the result of merge operations and then choose to proceed or to cancel. In this case, merge looks like an ordinal synchronize operation. In other Subversion clients, the merge operation requires creation of temporary files, so it’s not possible to see the result of a merge without actually performing the merge operation.



Wie bekomme ich das hin? Wenn ich z.B. einen Branch mit dem Trunk mergen will, werden mir alle Änderungen im Workspace übergebügelt, keine Interaktion. 
Ich benutze den Merge-Dialog von Subversive 1.1.9. Der Preview-Knopf zeigt nur eine Liste der geänderten Dateien. Das hilft mir auch nicht weiter.

In den Benutzereinstellungen ist unter "SVN Client"->"Merge Settings" der Haken bei "Use SVN merge view" gesetzt. Leider funktioniert es hiermit nicht.

Was mache ich falsch?

tfa


----------



## SnooP (6. Nov 2007)

Moin,

wir benutzen hier das Subclipse-Plugin - bin da aber was das Mergen angeht auch nicht wirklich sooo zufrieden. Wäre also an sowas wie einem "Interaktiven Merge-Dialog" auch interessiert 

Bei Subclipse ist das Doing bei uns gerade, dass wir beim Mergen des Branches in den Trunk ein svn merge machen und zwar komplett. Dadurch zeigt die Package-Explorer Sicht dann schon die neu hinzugekommenen/geänderten Dateien an, ein Synchronize with Repository ermöglicht dann halt Änderungen mit dem Stand im Trunk "wirklich" zu mergen...

ist ein wenig andersrum als beim guten alten cvs und ich persönlich find's auch nich soo gut.. will eigentlich lieber schon vorher entscheiden was ich haben will und was nur nen hotfix für den branch war, aber gut  .. dafür hat's andere Vorteile und besser als CM Synergy ist es allemal!


----------



## Wildcard (6. Nov 2007)

Window -> Preferences -> Team -> SVN -> Tab SVN Client
Den Java SVN Client auswählen -> interactive Merge einschalten.


----------



## tfa (6. Nov 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Window -> Preferences -> Team -> SVN -> Tab SVN Client
> Den Java SVN Client auswählen -> interactive Merge einschalten.



Ich habe nur den Punkt "Use SVN merge view".
"Interactive merge" finde ich nicht.

Welche Version benutzt Du? Ich habe SVN 1.1.9.01 und Java SVN 1.0.4


----------



## kama (6. Nov 2007)

Hallo,



			
				tfa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> habe SVN 1.1.9.01


Dringend Updaten derzeit ist SVN 1.4.5 aktuelle ....



			
				tfa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und Java SVN 1.0.4


Da gibt es auch etwas neueres...svnkit 1.1.4....

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Wildcard (6. Nov 2007)

kama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da gibt es auch etwas neueres...svnkit 1.1.4....


Der gewünschte interactive Merge geht AFAIK aber nur mit Java SVN.


----------



## tfa (6. Nov 2007)

kama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich meinte Subversive 1.1.9.01. SVN ist auf dem Server und aktuell.


			
				kama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> tfa hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das habe ich auch schon getestet. Mit Java SVN wollte ich Wildcards Vorschlag ausprobieren.
Leider bekomme ich kein "Interactive Merge" angeboten.


----------



## Wildcard (6. Nov 2007)

Siehst du die Option denn? Wenn nicht, hast du vermutlich ein älteres Subversive.


----------



## kama (6. Nov 2007)

Hallo,



			
				tfa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich meinte Subversive 1.1.9.01. SVN ist auf dem Server und aktuell.


Also Subversive ist eine Sache. Bei Subversion wäre die Frage welche Version es denn nun ist ?

Update Infos zu Subversive gibt es hier.

Scheint aber aktuell zu sein.
BTW: Hast Du denn auch Eclipse 3.2 (Callisto) ? 

@Wildcard:


> Der gewünschte interactive Merge geht AFAIK aber nur mit Java SVN.


Java SVN hieß das früher. Jetzt heißt das Teil "SVNKit"...
Von der Web-Site SVNKit:
"New: SVNKit is a brand-new name of a pure Java(TM) Subversion library formerly known as JavaSVN"


MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## tfa (6. Nov 2007)

Das Subversive ist frisch vom Updateserver (hoffe ich).

Die Einstellungen sehen bei mir so aus:






EDIT: Ich hatte es mit Europa ausprobiert. Ich habe nochmal eine alte Callisto-Version (3.2.0) ausgegraben und das aktuelle Subversive dort installiert. Es sieht allerdings genauso aus.

Subversion-Version:


```
$ svnserve --version
svnserve, version 1.4.5 (r25188)
   compiled Oct 29 2007, 15:42:06
```


----------



## Wildcard (6. Nov 2007)

Es geht genau um diese Merge Settings. Bei mir (eclipse 3.2.2) heißt das Ding noch interactive.


----------



## tfa (6. Nov 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es geht genau um diese Merge Settings. Bei mir (eclipse 3.2.2) heißt das Ding noch interactive.



Das liegt wohl eher an der Subversive-Version als an der Eclipse-Version. Welche hast Du denn da?
Funktioniert bei Dir das interaktive Gemerge?


----------



## Wildcard (6. Nov 2007)

tfa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das liegt wohl eher an der Subversive-Version als an der Eclipse-Version. Welche hast Du denn da?
> Funktioniert bei Dir das interaktive Gemerge?


Natürlich am Subversive Plugin, aber in der Regel unterscheiden sich die Versionen je nach Zielplattform.
Ob's bei mir funktioniert kann ich dir ebenfalls nicht sagen, da ich SVN nur privat verwende und daher nicht mergen muss.
Im Betrieb verwende ich nach wie vor ausschließlich CVS.


----------



## tfa (7. Nov 2007)

Also nach langem Probieren haben wir es halbwegs hinbekommen. Es funktioniert nur mit mit SVNKit bzw, Java SVN. 
Es funktioniert nur mit einzelnen Dateien, nicht mit Verzeichnissen. Eventuell muss man die Zielrevision aus dem zu mergenden Verzeichnis eingeben. 
Komischerweise kann man auch mehrere Dateien anwählen und Merge aufrufen. Dann kann es aber passieren, dass völlig unterschiedliche Dateien (mit verschiedenen Namen) gegeneinander germergt werden, was natürlich völliger Unsinn ist.

Man kann das interaktive Mergen aber auch so simulieren, in dem man die zusammenzuführenden Projekte jeweils zweimal ausscheckt (in den beiden Branches, die gemerget werden sollen) und dann die Funktion "Compare each other" aufruft.


----------

